# What type of heat press transfer can I add rhinestones to?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I am planning on adding rhinestones to some t-shirt designs. Some I will have screen-printed by another company, but if there are some one-color simple designs, is there a type of transfer that I could press on myself with a heat press and then add the rhinestones to it? 

What type of transfer would be best for adding the rhinestones to?


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to reply to my own thread, but I'm starting to worry that maybe no one has answered because this can't be done.....

You CAN add rhinestones to a vinyl transfer that was put on a t-shirt with a heat press, can't you??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You should be able to add rhinestones to almost any design providing that the glue on the stones will adhere to the ink.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

proworlded said:


> providing that the glue on the stones will adhere to the ink.


Thanks for the reply, Ed. But when you said, _providing that the glue with adhere to the ink,_ this is what I'm trying to determine. 

I have been reading about adding rhinestones to silkscreened shirts, but I'm not sure that I'm seeing that the inks that are used in heat press transfers will allow for rhinestones to adhere. 

Does anyone add rhinestones to transfers put on with a heat press? If so, what kind of transfer do you use to insure that the rhinestones will adhere and stay on?

Thanks.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

They closest thing to perfect would be to use a plotter to cut out the print where the rhinestones would go and then heat press the rhinestones to the shirt fabric itself. there is a rhinestone setting software that is set up to do that with the heat press vinyl but I'm sure that if it will do that, it will do a "contour" cut of a of a transfer that you make with a printer at home. I have put rhinestones on a shirt with the image made with JPSS transfer paper but the stones ccame off after 5 0r 6 months.


----------

